# Import Pair (breeding stock)



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just ordered these guys from Chaba. He's a great seller. I got some fish from him a few years ago and I recently lost my black female from him. I saw these guys and couldn't resist. He's great! His fish are great quality and I've only had health issues with one out of the several I purchased from him. Always communicates and is very friendly. I give him 10/10 as a seller.

They'll be shipped from Thailand on the 18th and I'll pick them up from Linda Olson on the 20th. Then put them together on the 26th!

Now to the fish!

The male: 

View attachment 50424


The female:

View attachment 50425


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

gorgeous!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

djembekah said:


> gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

What stunners! My local breeder has bought fish from him as well, he's one of her favorites. Congrats, keep us updated on this spawn please


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Pitluvs said:


> What stunners! My local breeder has bought fish from him as well, he's one of her favorites. Congrats, keep us updated on this spawn please


Will do! He is a great seller. With almost 1000 reviews on Aquabid only two are neutral/bad... that is a sign of a great breeder/seller.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i love how clean they look! even Theo had a smidge of black on his ventrils, and Weiss ended up with a faint red wash. but, your pair is stunning. :B you know i'll be watching all your spawn logs. :V


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Luimeril said:


> i love how clean they look! even Theo had a smidge of black on his ventrils, and Weiss ended up with a faint red wash. but, your pair is stunning. :B you know i'll be watching all your spawn logs. :V


They may get red wash as they age but hopefully not  They are very clean and fins are nearly perfect. The dorsal on the male could be better but I can fix that with DT later on.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i didn't have Weiss long. dunno how old he was, but he was always itty bitty. it freaked me out when he started getting red wash, because it was just a streak on his anal, and tail. :I

Theo never got red wash, but he had a little black on his ventrils, right about where the fin met his body, and a bit on his beard.

in my eyes, the male is perfect. :V then again, i'm not as knowledgeable as you on fin form. xD i just think they're purdy fish. :B


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Luimeril said:


> i didn't have Weiss long. dunno how old he was, but he was always itty bitty. it freaked me out when he started getting red wash, because it was just a streak on his anal, and tail. :I
> 
> Theo never got red wash, but he had a little black on his ventrils, right about where the fin met his body, and a bit on his beard.
> 
> in my eyes, the male is perfect. :V then again, i'm not as knowledgeable as you on fin form. xD i just think they're purdy fish. :B


He is about as close as you can get on AB. Most fish on AB don't catch my eye to be honest. Very few are IMO worth breeding.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm more for color, honestly. that should be apparent by my rainbow of bettas. xD 

(speaking of, i need to get updated pics of them all.... :I)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Luimeril said:


> i'm more for color, honestly. that should be apparent by my rainbow of bettas. xD
> 
> (speaking of, i need to get updated pics of them all.... :I)


If I bred for color Id have so many AB fish lol. But I breed for good form and strong characteristics according to strain.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Pretty fish! 

Is it me or do they look like Halfsun-Plakats? I don't even know if there is such a thing as a HSPK . . . What a noob. xD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Pretty fish!
> 
> Is it me or do they look like Halfsun-Plakats? I don't even know if there is such a thing as a HSPK . . . What a noob. xD


Half sun plakats don't exist because half sun would be a HMCT cross to get more extensive rays on the HM.

They are HMPKs and very nice ones at that.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nope they're just really nice HMPKs. Half sun isn't a tail type since theres so few and no dedicated lines and they are not recognized by the IBC. CTPKs are rare with few dedicated breeders. Though in the future we'll probably see a show class for them.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Pretty


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

One more week till they're shipped! Getting their tanks set up


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You're welcome. (I pointed the female out to him one day). =P


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sweeda88 said:


> You're welcome. (I pointed the female out to him one day). =P


Haha YES thank you!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have good taste. xD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

So will this be your official log for them?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> So will this be your official log for them?


No I'll be updating in my 2012 Breeding Project thread. That way all my spawns (ALL of them, I'm getting more pairs than I thought) will be in one place.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's also getting this guy from me. He's been wanting him for a while, and since I have to downsize, I decided to send Data to him.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sweeda88 said:


> He's also getting this guy from me. He's been wanting him for a while, and since I have to downsize, I decided to send Data to him.


Yup haha. I didn't know he was that white! It will be interesting to cross him to the opaque girl.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Went ahead and set up a 10 gallon spawning tank for them. The filter is running and the temp adjusting. I got their 2.5 gallon tanks set up as well. Once I get back from California they're getting fed and placed in the spawning tank.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> No I'll be updating in my 2012 Breeding Project thread. That way all my spawns (ALL of them, I'm getting more pairs than I thought) will be in one place.


That's going to be a lot of work.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> That's going to be a lot of work.


Now with my python siphon it'll be a little easier. Jar work is going to be the biggest pain.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Now with my python siphon it'll be a little easier. Jar work is going to be the biggest pain.


Really?!? I actually found that jarring is easier and IMO is a bit fun. I always place the jarred males from quality down the line.

I'm sure with the python its going to be the easiest thing to do. I saw how easy it was to fill the spawn tub in the video.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Really?!? I actually found that jarring is easier and IMO is a bit fun. I always place the jarred males from quality down the line.
> 
> I'm sure with the python its going to be the easiest thing to do. I saw how easy it was to fill the spawn tub in the video.


I can drain and refill a 30 gallon in less than 10 minuets. Plus I can put some netting over it and slow the draining for the fry tanks.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I can drain and refill a 30 gallon in less than 10 minuets. Plus I can put some netting over it and slow the draining for the fry tanks.


Okay now I have to say it........I'm impressed...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Okay now I have to say it........I'm impressed...


Worth every penny. Payed $75 at PetsMart for the main siphon and a 25ft extension hose.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Worth every penny. Payed $75 at PetsMart for the main siphon and a 25ft extension hose.


Was it originally made for aquariums?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Was it originally made for aquariums?


Yup. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147172 Here's the one I have.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

:O I WANT! My siphon is a peace of crap. It takes 10 minutes to get the suction going. =P


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> :O I WANT! My siphon is a peace of crap. It takes 10 minutes to get the suction going. =P


I love it so much. My fish enjoy the daily 90% cleanings as well.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> I love it so much. My fish enjoy the daily 90% cleanings as well.


 90% ? I thought that is bad for the tank? :|


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Only if it's cycled. Not everyone has cycled tanks.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I don't use filters so I have to do water changes often.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

MrVampire181, have any idea of how the resulting spawn would look from a MG Bicolor to one of these beautiful whites you have? Thanks, Lui


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettasusa said:


> MrVampire181, have any idea of how the resulting spawn would look from a MG Bicolor to one of these beautiful whites you have? Thanks, Lui


Probably a lot of multi colors and maybe in a few generations some more whites.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well my parents are letting me stay home for the two week trip in May (yeah NO WAY am I leaving my fish without clean water for two weeks) so spawns are set for two weeks from now


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well you always did say you freak out to leave fry to fend for themselves.


----------

